# von Grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht



## Tömk

¡Hola!

¿Qué significa esta parte "Der film ist zwar von grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

_Si bien la película a fondo no está hecho mal ..._ 
Mit der Wortstellung bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> _Si bien la película a fondo no está hecho mal ..._
> Mit der Wortstellung bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Si bien la película a fondo no está mal hecha...

Bedeutet dann von grund auf  «a fondo»? Könntest du mir bitte Beispiele mit von grund auf geben? Nur 2 bitte!

¡Muchas gracias* osa_menor*!


----------



## osa_menor

Sätze, in denen ich _von Grund auf_ verwenden würde:

_Das Haus muss von Grund auf saniert werden.
Um eine Sprache zu beherrschen, muss man sie von Grund auf lernen.
Wenn er sich nicht von Grund auf ändert, wird er es schwer haben.
Kein Mensch ist von Grund auf böse._


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> Sätze, in denen ich _von Grund auf_ verwenden würde:
> 
> _Das Haus muss von Grund auf saniert werden.
> Um eine Sprache zu beherrschen, muss man sie von Grund auf lernen.
> Wenn er sich nicht von Grund auf ändert, wird er es schwer haben.
> Kein Mensch ist von Grund auf böse._


Veo que von Grund auf tiene muchos significados dependiendo del contexto.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Mit welchen Wendungen würdest Du in meinen vier Beispielsätzen das "von Grund auf" im Spanischen sagen?


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> Mit welchen Wendungen würdest Du in meinen vier Beispielsätzen das "von Grund auf" im Spanischen sagen?


Ich würde deiner 4 Beispielsätzen auf Spanisch so sagen:

_Das Haus muss von Grund auf saniert werden._
_Um eine Sprache zu beherrschen, muss man sie von Grund auf lernen._
_Wenn er sich nicht von Grund auf ändert, wird er es schwer haben._
Kein Mensch ist von Grund auf böse.
1. La casa debe ser renovada desde cero.
2. Para dominar un idioma, se debe/uno debe aprenderlo a fondo.
3. Si (él) no cambia radicalmente, la tendrá duro (la situación)/lo tendrá duro (el camino).
4. Ningún hombre nace siendo malvado.
4. Ningún hombre es malvado sin razón. (← Ich denke das würde der beste weil ich glaube, das ist was du damit gemeint hast).


----------



## osa_menor

Danke, Tömk. 
Da hast Du recht. "Von Grund auf" hat im Spanischen wirklich viele Bedeutungen, in Abhängigkeit vom Kontext.


----------



## Tonerl

*Eine Ergänzung zu obigen Beispielen:*
*etwas von der Pike auf gelernt haben  
etwas gründlich gelernt haben; viel Erfahrung besitzen; etwas von Grund auf gelernt haben  
*
*er hatte er das Kriegshandwerk von der Pike auf gelernt.*

*Das furchtbare Verbrechen, dass das Leben von Estéban von Grund auf ändern sollte
El crimen espantoso que habría de cambiar por completo la vida de Estéban

es wäre vergeblich, ein von Grund auf fehlerhaftes System verbessern zu wollen 
sería inútil intentar mejorar un sistema que falla por su base, etc...

Saludos

*


----------



## Tömk

Vielen dank für die Ergänzung *Tonerl*!


----------



## bwprius

Ohne mich an der Bedeutung/Übersetzung des Ausdrucks "von Grund auf" festzubeißen, würde ich den Satz "Der film ist zwar von grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht" und die Wortwahl des Verfassers etwas freier etwa so übersetzen: 

"*Es cierto que la idea en la que se basa la película, no es mala.* Pero ... " 

*"Si bien la idea de la que parte la película, no es mala *..."

Denn auch die Grundidee eines Films ist ja etwas, was "gemacht" wird ...


----------

